# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Τηλέφωνα & GPS >  Νεκρη τηλεφωνικη γραμμη

## dj_mike

Καλησπερα σας,

Πριν μερικες μερες αλλαξα παροχο σταθερου τηλεφωνου  χωρις ομως να αλλαξω νουμερο. Το τηλεφωνο μου και το ιντερνετ λειτουργουσαν κανονικα με τον παλιο παροχο μεχρις οτου ο νεος παροχος με ενημερωσε οτι η γραμμη μου εχει ενεργοποιηθει πλεον απο αυτον. Απο εκεινη την στιγμη αρχισε το προβλημα. Το τηλεφωνο μου οταν το σηκωνω ειναι νεκρο και internet δεν εχω. Επισης το περιεργο ειναι οτι οταν καλω στον αριθμο του σπιτιου μου καλει κανονικα χωρις ομως η συσκευη μου να χτυπαει? Τι μπορει να συμβαινει? Γιατι δεν εχει καθολου σημα πλεον η γραμμη μου?

----------


## PCMan

> Καλησπερα σας,
> 
> Πριν μερικες μερες αλλαξα παροχο σταθερου τηλεφωνου  χωρις ομως να αλλαξω νουμερο. Το τηλεφωνο μου και το ιντερνετ λειτουργουσαν κανονικα με τον παλιο παροχο μεχρις οτου ο νεος παροχος με ενημερωσε οτι η γραμμη μου εχει ενεργοποιηθει πλεον απο αυτον. Απο εκεινη την στιγμη αρχισε το προβλημα. Το τηλεφωνο μου οταν το σηκωνω ειναι νεκρο και internet δεν εχω. Επισης το περιεργο ειναι οτι οταν καλω στον αριθμο του σπιτιου μου καλει κανονικα χωρις ομως η συσκευη μου να χτυπαει? Τι μπορει να συμβαινει? Γιατι δεν εχει καθολου σημα πλεον η γραμμη μου?


Cyta έβαλες?

----------


## dj_mike

Forthnet

----------


## RF.123

ΙΔΙΑ ακριβως ιστορια με την δικιαμου πρεπει να χρησιμοποιησης το ρουτερ της ιδιας εταιρειας και πανω στο ρουτερ να συνδεσεις το τηλ στο αντιστοιχο βυσμα <πανω στο ρουτερ> εγω εχω HOL

----------


## dj_mike

Δεν το γνωριζα αυτο... Νομιζα οτι απλα με ενα spliter θα ειχα κανονικα τηλεφωνο και το ρουτερ μονο για το pc.
Στο ρουτερ ομως που μου εδωσαν δεν εχει αλλο βυσμα για τηλεφωνο. εχει 4 ethernet εξοδου και ενα βυσμα DSL εισοδου τιποτε αλλο.

----------


## PCMan

Χρησιμοποιεί και η forthnet voip για τις κλήσεις?

----------


## dj_mike

> Χρησιμοποιεί και η forthnet voip για τις κλήσεις?


απο οτι ξερω οχι...

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Όταν λές ότι καλεί κανονικά Τι? σημαίνει δηλαδή αν πάρει το σπίτι από ένα περίπτερο ακούς να καλεί αλλα στο σπίτι δεν κουδουνίζει? 
Σου στείλανε το router? αν ναι έχει στη πίσω μεριά μία ή δύο θέσεις που να γράφει tel1 tel2?
 Αν ναι βάλε το καλώδιο από το τοίχο στη θέση ADSL και το τηλέφωνο στη θέση tel1
μπροστά έχει ένα φωτάκι που γράφει voip1 voip2. Μετά από 1 λεπτό περίπου θα πρέπει το τηλέφωνο να κάνει μπρρρρρρρρρρρρ και όταν ανάψει το φωτάκι voip να κάνει τουτ τουτ.
Συνήθως to router είναι προγραμματισμένο και στο τηλέφωνο και στο Internet με τα δικά σου στοιχεία (Μπορεί να μην είναι προγραμματισμένο στο internert )

Από ότι βέβαια ξέρω  η εν λόγω εταιρεία δεν χρησιμοποιεί voip Αν είναι έτσι Είναι πρόβλημα από το κέντρο 
Σύνδεσε το τηλέφωνο πάνω στη γραμμή να δεις ακούς τίποτα?

το έχεις δώσει βλάβη?

----------


## ILI

Γιατί δεν το δήνεις βλάβη;;;;;;

----------


## PCMan

> Όταν λές ότι καλεί κανονικά Τι? σημαίνει δηλαδή αν πάρει το σπίτι από ένα περίπτερο ακούς να καλεί αλλα στο σπίτι δεν κουδουνίζει? 
> Σου στείλανε το router? αν ναι έχει στη πίσω μεριά μία ή δύο θέσεις που να γράφει tel1 tel2?
>  Αν ναι βάλε το καλώδιο από το τοίχο στη θέση ADSL και το τηλέφωνο στη θέση tel1
> μπροστά έχει ένα φωτάκι που γράφει voip1 voip2. Μετά από 1 λεπτό περίπου θα πρέπει το τηλέφωνο να κάνει μπρρρρρρρρρρρρ και όταν ανάψει το φωτάκι voip να κάνει τουτ τουτ.
> Συνήθως to router είναι προγραμματισμένο και στο τηλέφωνο και στο Internet με τα δικά σου στοιχεία (Μπορεί να μην είναι προγραμματισμένο στο internert )
> 
> Από ότι βέβαια ξέρω  η εν λόγω εταιρεία δεν χρησιμοποιεί voip Αν είναι έτσι Είναι πρόβλημα από το κέντρο 
> Σύνδεσε το τηλέφωνο πάνω στη γραμμή να δεις ακούς τίποτα?
> 
> το έχεις δώσει βλάβη?


Αφου δεν χρησιμοποιεί voip, τοτε γιατι το τηλεφωνο πρέπει να μπει πανω στο ρουτερ?

----------


## dj_mike

Δεν εχει voip. Παντως οταν κανω κληση απο το κινητο στο νουμερο του σπιτιου καλει κανονικα σαν να εχω τηλεφωνο κανονικα αλλα δεν κουδουνιζει η συσκευη. Κανονικα δεν θα επρεπε να λεει κατι πχ υπαρχει τεχνικο προβλημα ? 
Θα παρω τηλ να το δηλωσω ως βλαβη. Παντως πολυ περιεργο μου φανηκε διοτι συνηθως τετοιο προβλημα γινεται αν αλλαξεις τελειως νουμερο μεχρι να ερθει τεχνικος της εταιριας και αν σου βαλει την γραμμη. εμενα η γραμμη υπηρχε οπως και το νουμερο και δουλευαν κανονικα και μονο ελεγχος φορητοτητας εγινε. ειναι δυνατον να πειραχτικαν και καλοδιωσεις?

----------


## dj_mike

το ρουτερ πανω εχει μονο 4 led για τις ethernet ενα για broadband ενα για wireless ενα για internet.
απο πισω εχει ως εισοδο μονο ενα τηλεφωνικο DSL και ολα τα αλλα εξοδοι ethernet οποτε ειναι αδυνατον να συνδεθει εκει πανω τηλεφωνικη συσκευη με voip.

----------


## kavala26

Δηλωσε βλαβη.Το προβλημα ειναι στα μηχανηματα του παροχου ή στο κατανεμητη του οτε.Σε μια μερα θα ειναι ετοιμο.

----------


## stafidas

Εφόσον δεν έχεις ούτε internet, τότε 2 πράγματα παίζουν.
1) Έλεγξε ότι έχεις συνδέσει σωστά την DSL γραμμή σου πάνω στον router σου (ADSL jack). Κάνε και μια δοκιμή χωρίς το φίλτρο. Επίσης βάλε και ένα πολύμετρο να δεις τι τάση έχεις...
2) Αν καλωδιακά είσαι ΟΚ, τότε παρε τηλέφωνο. Όπως είπε και Σταθης πιο πάνω, κάτι πρέπει να παίζει στις DLU tου ΟΤΕ. Μάλλον κάποια λάθος δρομολόγηση.

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Δεν είναι σίγουρο ότι στη περιοχή του δεν είναι voip

----------


## mariosm

Στην περιοχη των Σερρων που εβαλα Forthnet2play ηταν Voip. Καταργησα ολον τον εξοπλισμο του ΟΤΕ (ADSL router, splitter κλπ) και συνδεσα τη γραμμη κατ'ευθειαν πανω στο router της  Forthnet. Η Συσκευη τηλεφωνου συνδεθηκε πανω στο router και αμεσως ολα ηταν ΟΚ.

----------


## dj_mike

Μαλλον κατι τετοιο πρεπει να γινεται. Το δηλωσα εγω σαν βλαβη και μου ειπαν οτι εντοπησαν κομμενο καλωδιο στον κατανεμητη. Το περιεργο ειναι οτι αυτην την στιγμη εβαλα το router και συνδεθικε κανονικα το internet. το τηλεφωνο ομως παραμενει νεκρο. μετρησα την ταση της γραμμης και εχω 4,5V. Εγω ηξερα οτι η τηλεφωνικη γραμμη εχει κοντα στα 60V.
Παντως σε περιπτωση που οντως ειναι voip τοτε το router που μου εδωσαν ειναι λαθος. δεν εχει πανω του κανενα βυσμα εξοδου για τηλεφωνο παρα μονο ethernet.

----------


## stafidas

Μέχρι τώρα, δεν είχες ούτε internet, οπότε είτε δεν είχε νόημα να ασχοληθούμε με το τηλέφωνο. Είτε VoIP είτε TDM δεν έπαιζε ρόλο. Τώρα που έχει αποκατασταθεί το internet, προχωράμε στο τηλέφωνο.
Κατα πάσα πιθανότητα έχεις όντως VoIP (λόγω τάσης στην γραμμή) αλλά μου κάνει εντύπωση γιατί συνήθως δεν κάνουν τέτοια λάθη να στέλνουν λάθος router. Μπορείς να βρεις ένα router με VoIP interface από κάποιο φίλο? Εναλλακτικά πάρε τηλέφωνο στην forthnet και εξήγησε τους πως έχει η κατάσταση. Αν μιλήσεις με το τεχνικό τμήμα θα στο ξεκθαρίσουν.

----------


## dj_mike

Εβαλα δικο μου router με voip αλλα τιποτα. παλι νεκρο το τηλεφωνο.

----------


## kavala26

μονο proff πελατεσ της forthnet εχουν voip και το router το περναει τεχνικος ωστε να ρυθμιση τα sip.η ταση πρεπει να ειναι 46-48 volt.καλεσε στο τεχνικο τμημα 13831 για να μετρησουν τη γραμμη.πιθανον εχεις ακομη βλαβη.το dsl δουλευει και με ενα καλωδιο απο τα 2 τησ γραμμησ και οταν υπαρχει βραχυκυκλωμα(συνηθως).

----------


## ^Active^

Οπως ακριβως τα λεει ο φιλος ο Σταθης η adsl ακομα και με ενα καλωδιο παιζει . Μου εχει τυχει και εμενα και τραβαγα τα μαλια μου ωσπου τελικα ανακαλυψα με τεχνικο του οτε οτι το ενα καλωδιο στο καφαο ηταν στον αερα. Δωσε βλαβη θα στο φτιαξουν.

----------


## dj_mike

Σας ευχαριστω ολους για τις απαντησεις σας. Το προβλημα λυθικε απο τεχνικους της Forthnet. Μου ειπαν οτι ενα απο τα 2 καλωδια ηταν βραχυκυκλωμενο στον κατανεμητη. Πλεον ολα λειτουργουν αψογα.

----------

